# Cherry Barb breeding



## Steve155

Ok, I have 6 charry barb, 4 female, 2 males and i think i've seen them spawning in my community tank, but would like to actually like to save the eggs next time round. So i was wondering how best to do that, i've heard of separating the two sex's and conditioning the females on live/ frozen foods etc then, when a male cherry barb is bright red add him in with the females. is this accurate info? also i have a 8-10g tank i could use to breed them in, i've heard of using marbles to keep the eggs safe, does this work? Also should i only have a pair in the breeding tank or put them all in it when they're conditioned? i wondered if its best just to have a pair since other cherry barbs in their means other hungry mouths ^^

hope you can answer my Q's and give me any other advice on how to get the best results! 

Thanks!


----------



## frogman5

here are some websites with information

http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/barbs/breedingcherry.php

http://www.freshwatertropicalfishkeeping.com/vistor's_questions/breeding_cherry_barb.htm


----------



## Steve155

Now these are the sort of websites i was trying to find, i just couldn't seem to find one from google. thanks for the help. if any1 else has any advice, please do tell me.


----------



## Gourami Freak

Iv heard lots of methods for saving eggs, if i where you i would put a double layer of marbles or a big bunch of java moss scattered about the bottom... both would probably be best. here is a link that helped me,http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/barbs/breedingcherry.php


----------

